# Pca



## Ms Stella

Getting very excited to go to PCA for the first time!! Looking forward to meeting new poodle friends and seeing my girl again  Safe travels to everyone traveling to MD. We fly on Tuesday. Will post photos when we return


----------



## outwest

Please do! I would love to see pictures.


----------



## sammy66

Yes, safe drive or flight, all and good luck to all the PF Members showing.

Monster is leaving today and I will be following along on Monday. 

I will try to get some pictures on during the event. Maybe we could use this thread as the "Official Picture post"?

Sammy


----------



## Chagall's mom

*Ms Stella*: Can't wait to see you, I'm counting the hours!:clock2: I can hardly believe we're seat mates!! :couch2::couch2: We'll be on our way first thing Tuesday morning!!:car: Safe travels !:airplane:

*sammy66*: I'll be on the lookout for you and Monster, too!! _Woohoo!!_:happy:


----------



## farleysd

Can't wait; have to work today, Tuesday, and then leave after work!

anyone going,, Look me up!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## Chagall's mom

farleysd said:


> Can't wait; have to work today, Tuesday, and then leave after work!
> 
> anyone going,, Look me up!
> 
> Terry
> Farleys D Standard
> "One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


Hitting the road in five minutes!! Sitting in Section B, seat 57. See you there! Safe travels, Terry!


----------



## peppersb

I'm going! Last minute decision! Michelle and I are driving down tomorrow. Michelle is the owner of Sting, the silver AKC champion who will be the daddy of Cammie's puppies. One of Sting's grand-puppies got his championship this year and so he will be in the parade of champions tomorrow afternoon. Michelle wanted to see him, so I am going along for the ride. It is so much fun to go to dog shows with Michelle because I learn so much from her! Hope to meet up with Chagall's mom and others.


----------



## Qarza

Have fun everyone


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Angl

Wow everybody! Have fun!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NOLA Standards

Say "Hello!" if you see the apricots!

Breezus and Lombardi are entered and our set up is ringside, on the "short" side of the ring.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## CharismaticMillie

Have fun ladies and good luck! I am having major FOMO (fear of missing out as my friends and I call it). I wish _so badly_ that I could have gone. April is not a good time for teachers to take off half a week! :willy:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I am so bummed that we cannot go. I think JEALOUS is the word! I do wish you all a wonderful time and best of luck to those exhibiting! Be sure to visit Lucy Tyler's booth...I have been watching her work in progress, and holy cannoli...her work is magnificent! Tabatha...good luck with those apricots, particularly my second favourite dog of colour of all time- (after Journey of course!)


----------



## outwest

Jazz' groomer is at PCA and Jazz is going to be groomed for his first show by the handler instead! How dare his groomer go to PCA. LOL just kidding. Some day maybe I will go, but it is hard for us westcoasters to get there without tremendous expense. The big people like his groomer are going, but us little people just sit here pining away. Maybe next year. 

You people who are there better post pictures and tell us ALL about it!


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*Rooting for Madonna & Blondie!*

I'm rooting for you Madonna and Blondie! I'll be watching from home:

PCA 2013 LIVE Streaming Video Movie Rentals :cheers2: HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## outwest

Oh, say! How did you find that herdingstdpoodle? Have you done it before? It is all over in a couple days.


----------



## sammy66

Mister and her sisters are in the ring today. Hopefully going to be an awesome day. 

Good luck to everyone showing today


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle

*PCA Live Streaming*

Outwest---it is on the Poodle Club of America website (tiny box on RH side) and it is working fine for me! It is so-o-o much fun to feel like you are actually there.... The best deal, for me, was to purchase access to the entire show (about $45) because then I can watch any segment, again & again, and have approximately 10 days to enjoy it. Hope this helps.


----------



## sammy66

Here is Monster from Wednesday. Too bad the Judge didn't like her as well as soooooo many others. I had a lot of comments on her. I am a very proud Papa anyways.

9 - 12 Bitch Puppy class


----------



## Chagall's mom

sammy66 said:


> Here is Monster from Wednesday. Too bad the Judge didn't like her as well as soooooo many others. I had a lot of comments on her. I am a very proud Papa anyways.
> 
> 9 - 12 Bitch Puppy class


Chagall and I thought Monster showed BEAUTIFULLY! In fact, we couldn't take our eyes off her. My friends and I had a chance to speak briefly with Judge James G. Reynolds. He said he _really _loves what he does and he gets a big kick out it. While I think that showed, my picks weren't always his.


----------



## outwest

Look at Monster go! I wish I could have seen her in person. Look at her strutting her stuff. I have no doubt you had a lot of comments on her. She's beautiful. 

Chagall's mom, that you and Chagall watching? He looks so interested.


----------



## Chagall's mom

outwest said:


> Chagall's mom, that you and Chagall watching? He looks so interested.


Yup! That's us, ace spectators that we are. Chagall was transfixed watching all the action, me TOO!!


----------



## sammy66

It was incredible. Poodle everything and everywhere a POODLE! Laurie made me work my butt off and I was tired, but very glad I went!

Thanks for the nice comments on Monster. I love that pic I posted, all 4 paws are off the ground. Just amazing.

We will see how hair growth goes, we will go back soon.


----------



## Ms Stella

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151578606300020.1073741837.568225019&type=1
http://https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151578606300020.1073741837.568225019&type=1[/URL

Does this one work? I think you must have FB


----------



## outwest

ah, links not working Ms Stella. Did you get to give your girl lots of kisses?


----------



## NOLA Standards

She looked really good, Sammy66.


That was a beast of a class. One of the largest, I think, with some fabulous girls in it.


----------



## Chagall's mom

*Ms Stella*'s photos are too good to miss, maybe this will get you to them?:camera: (They're almost as good as being there, but NOTHING beats that!) 
https://www.facebook.com/tammie.sma...10151578606300020.1073741837.568225019&type=3


----------



## NOLA Standards

Thanks!

I looked through them.

Any chance anyone got photos of the Dogs on Wednesday?

Brees - Salvation by the Nine du NOLA's Caniche Rouge, was 2nd in the 12 - 18 Dog Class! I've been tagged in quite a few photos, but it was a great placement, so More! More! More! hahaha


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## pudel luv

NOLA Standards said:


> Brees - Salvation by the Nine du NOLA's Caniche Rouge, was 2nd in the 12 - 18 Dog Class!
> 
> Tabatha
> NOLA Standards


CONGRATULATIONS Brees and NOLA !!!

Way to show 'em that COLOR means business :clap2: !


----------



## farleysd

Hey Chagall's Mom:

It was great seeing you at PCA this year. Once again the show was a blast. This is the most wonderful place to be, the energy is electrifying, and you see/meet new/old friends every year. FANTASTIC!

Apricots did well again this year!!!!

1) Some one has a nice brag for dogs!

2) My bred by girl Farleys D BB Perfection By Design got the cut in the Bred By class.

3) A puppy bitch that I am the co-breeder on with Vinessa Alones, Splashers Creek Red Hot Chili Pepper,(Farleys D Zeta x Cooper) took first in the Novice class.

Regretfully Tabatha did not show Lombardi, and I did not show Xena. Xena is due to have puppies next week and I did not want to stress her out, even though it is a small litter.

The crowd is truly loving the apricots, the applause was loud!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## farleysd

Hey I just saw that Tabatha already posted her brag!!! Way to go Tabatha!!! Nice to see some quality color in the ring.

Terry


----------



## Ms Stella

Thanks for posting the link Chagall's mom!
Tabatha I didnt take many of dogs :-( Sorry I missed meeting you . . . you were on my do not miss list, but somehow the time flew by and I missed a few people..

Madonna looked beautiful..not nearly the HAIR that everyone else had  She showed more poorly than she has at the other two shows...she really fights the leash..she doesnt like a tight leash around her...but she doesnt keep her head up nicely...so...more training. She was in novice class and didnt place but she looked fabulous and we liked her best of all  She was very happy to be coming home with us  Here are some of her photos.


----------



## outwest

She looks gorgeous to me!


----------



## Ms Stella

Lucy Tyler painted this for me..I love it!


----------



## CharismaticMillie

She's a beauty!


----------



## Qarza

She looks gorgeous to me too. The judge is blind.


----------



## NOLA Standards

Great photos! LOVE the one of her playing! That vicious pink toy needed taming and got what it deserved :act-up:


Sharon does a great job and loves the dogs! She will be home an AKC CH in no time!


I'm still seeking photos of Brees in his class. Got this one today courtesy of John C.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## NOLA Standards

Terry,

Have seen some nice photos of BB and the girl out of Zee Zee. If someone hasn't sent them to you I can copy them and post them.

Really bittersweet not showing our Pride and Joys - at least for me. Figure it was for you, too. Soon though, we will have their young ones in the ring!

Best Wishes on Xena's litter!


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## 2719

Ms Stella said:


>


She looks very nice. I love her little tilted head in this photo though. I am sure she was super happy to go home with you and it must of been so fun to watch her compete in such a large venue.


----------



## outwest

NOLA Standards said:


> Great photos! LOVE the one of her playing! That vicious pink toy needed taming and got what it deserved :act-up:
> 
> 
> Sharon does a great job and loves the dogs! She will be home an AKC CH in no time!
> 
> 
> I'm still seeking photos of Brees in his class. Got this one today courtesy of John C.
> 
> Tabatha
> NOLA Standards


That is a gorgeous apricot! I don't think I had seem him before. You must be very proud.


----------



## NOLA Standards

Thanks, Outwest.

I am Very Proud :first:


Brees is out of Am Can Swedish Dutch Finnish Luxembourg German FCI Int CH Carrington’s Holy Moses, CGC - Mosie (and yes, I just like typing in all those titles!) x AKC CH Antoinette Bordeaux du NOLA's Caniche Rouge - Annie.

Mosie was black carrying BBEe and Annie is my red girl.

Lombardi's color (Lombardi is out of a red mother and Am Gr Ch Kaylen's Moments of Glory NA NAJ who is BLUE) is a bit more intense, with more of a red hue, perhaps from his burgundy guard hairs. He has not faded and is over 2.

Breezus is still young, but has never been as intensely colored as Lombardi, although he is obviously apricot. He does not yet have the guard hairs (that I have noticed, anyway) Perhaps his color will intensify as they come in...

Either way, I'm thrilled with his structure and his carriage. He is VERY "poodely".


**** So I don't completely hijack the thread....

Who is planning on PCA next year?? :aetsch: Since we are still recovering !


----------



## sammy66

I think I am in. Different dog, 12 - 18 month bitch class. Of course Shelly is totally different than Joy, so the Judge next year will probably like bigger more robust dogs.


----------



## Chagall's mom

NOLA Standards said:


> I'm still seeking photos of Brees in his class.
> 
> Tabatha
> NOLA Standards


Came across these photos on FB (posted by Marian B). I hope it's okay to share them. :confused2: (But if I go to jail, please bring Chagall on visiting day.)


----------



## farleysd

NOLA Standards said:


> Terry,
> 
> Have seen some nice photos of BB and the girl out of Zee Zee. If someone hasn't sent them to you I can copy them and post them.
> 
> Really bittersweet not showing our Pride and Joys - at least for me. Figure it was for you, too. Soon though, we will have their young ones in the ring!
> 
> Best Wishes on Xena's litter!
> 
> 
> Tabatha
> NOLA Standards


Thanks Tabatha:

I would love if you posted some of those pictures. My school asks for us NOT to be on Facebook!

Yes it was hard not showing Xena as for you not to show Lombardi this year. Xena started to drop a bit and now has some milk. Puppies next week.

I will be at PCA next year!!!!!

Terry
Farleys D Standard
"One must first BUILD a house before painting it!"


----------



## MaryEdwards

What a beautiful girl. Congrats!


----------



## BabetteH

I know this is an old thread. But they just announced the dates for PCA 2021, October at Purina Farms. I'm planning on going, maybe enter agility, obedience, rally, or conformation. Or all of the above. Lol. 

Anybody have suggestion for a first timer?


----------



## PintSizePoodles

I also have never been (and I barely ever post on here but look up info a lot) but am thinking I am going to try to go and enter agility with one of my toys!


----------

